# Box & All



## Petethefuzz (Dec 27, 2021)

Finished this a while ago but thought I’d share it. I’ll get around to gut shots soon… promise…(done)
Love the circuit. Fine tune your tone or boost the crap out of some other dirt. The Bro has your back. Also shared a photo where the Bro is hanging with his best friends.
Enclosure is powder coated white, inkjet printed graphics and 3-4 layers of clear coat. Easy build and it actually worked straight away! Not normal for me  This is my first build report. Is it for ppcb build
only? Cool if it is. Just checking.

https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/BoxAndAll-PedalPCB.pdf


----------



## Barry (Dec 27, 2021)

Nice but it's not a build report without a gut shot!


----------



## Petethefuzz (Dec 28, 2021)

Barry said:


> Nice but it's not a build report without a gut shot!


Fixed


----------



## sixxtus (Dec 28, 2021)

Nice design and clean looking with the clear coat on decal ! I never tried that !


----------



## DAJE (Dec 28, 2021)

Petethefuzz said:


> Is it for ppcb build only?


Nope, any pedal you build can be posted in this forum, including those from _other_ Pedal PCB makers.


----------



## Petethefuzz (Dec 28, 2021)

sixxtus said:


> Nice design and clean looking with the clear coat on decal ! I never tried that !


Thanks. It’s not even decal. Just glued it with clear coat as well. But I’ll give the decal thing a go one day. Think it’s easier - just been too lazy to source them


----------



## giovanni (Dec 28, 2021)

Sorry what circuit is it?


----------



## sixxtus (Dec 28, 2021)

Petethefuzz said:


> Thanks. It’s not even decal. Just glued it with clear coat as well. But I’ll give the decal thing a go one day. Think it’s easier - just been too lazy to source them


Ok ! The result is very nice though, I never thought you can glue some paper on an pedal without having some visible glue traces underneath...


----------



## Petethefuzz (Dec 28, 2021)

giovanni said:


> Sorry what circuit is it?


Updated the post with this link https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/pcb384/


----------



## Paradox916 (Dec 28, 2021)

Barry said:


> Nice but it's not a build report without a gut shot!


im seeing this a lot lately.


----------



## Paradox916 (Dec 28, 2021)

Love the name “Tone Bro” 🤣


----------



## ADAOCE (Dec 28, 2021)

It’s just paper?!?! Looks spectacular


----------



## Petethefuzz (Dec 28, 2021)

Paradox916 said:


> im seeing this a lot lately.


Sorry!


----------



## Petethefuzz (Dec 28, 2021)

ADAOCE said:


> It’s just paper?!?! Looks spectacular


Yup straight up regular paper. Printed on a cheap canon inkjet. The trick is the clear coat. Makes the colours pop and gives it a smooth shiny finish.


----------



## Paradox916 (Dec 28, 2021)

Petethefuzz said:


> Sorry!


No worries man there is no hard rules about build reports. But it helps people to see what you did in there, a lot of questions can be answered without ever being formally ask when you post gut shots, like a noob wondering what parts will work, maybe mods or part subs, component size. Stuff like that, and for me personally I believe it helps us all strive to refine our craft. Just my two cent for what it’s worth.(which is about 2cents not adjusted for inflation.)


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 2021)

Paradox916 said:


> No worries man there is no hard rules about build reports. But it helps people to see what you did in there, a lot of questions can be answered without ever being formally ask when you post gut shots, like a noob wondering what parts will work, maybe mods or part subs, component size. Stuff like that, and for me personally I believe it helps us all strive to refine our craft. Just my two cent for what it’s worth.(which is about 2cents not adjusted for inflation.)


It's more like picking up a copy of Playboy and all the girls are fully dressed!


----------



## Popnfreshbass (Dec 29, 2021)

What’s the dealt with that ampeg pedal?


----------



## Robert (Dec 29, 2021)

Popnfreshbass said:


> What’s the dealt with that ampeg pedal?



Looks like the SOFTii


----------



## Petethefuzz (Dec 29, 2021)

Paradox916 said:


> No worries man there is no hard rules about build reports. But it helps people to see what you did in there, a lot of questions can be answered without ever being formally ask when you post gut shots, like a noob wondering what parts will work, maybe mods or part subs, component size. Stuff like that, and for me personally I believe it helps us all strive to refine our craft. Just my two cent for what it’s worth.(which is about 2cents not adjusted for inflation.)


I can honestly say I totally agree with everything you wrote. This forum by the way might just be the coolest place on the interwebs. People here are so helpful. Having no knowledge of circuits and little of electronics it’s a big deal with all the help I can find here.


----------



## Petethefuzz (Dec 29, 2021)

Robert said:


> Looks like the SOFTii


It is the SOFTii indeed. My very first build. Hard one to crack but it was worth it. Great pedal!


----------



## Popnfreshbass (Dec 29, 2021)

Dammit. I already have like 10 boards on the way already. Guess It’s going to be a busy year


----------



## MarX Halvick (Feb 20, 2022)

Petethefuzz said:


> View attachment 20413



Hi ! Did you get the labels right on the "Stones" and "stoner" order for the switch ? I'm doing a print too and I dont want to screw it up !

Thanks


----------



## Petethefuzz (Feb 20, 2022)

MarX Halvick said:


> Hi ! Did you get the labels right on the "Stones" and "stoner" order for the switch ? I'm doing a print too and I dont want to screw it up !
> 
> Thanks


Yeps I did! I know the feeling. I think I figured it out by googling other builds of the same clone. Great pedal. A little dark through my setup so I might have to see if I can fix that some how. Have fun and post some pictures


----------



## MarX Halvick (Feb 20, 2022)

Petethefuzz said:


> Yeps I did! I know the feeling. I think I figured it out by googling other builds of the same clone. Great pedal. A little dark through my setup so I might have to see if I can fix that some how. Have fun and post some pictures


Thank you for the confirmation.

It should look like this, not very original but close enough to the catalinbread so that I can recognize it quickly


----------



## Petethefuzz (Feb 21, 2022)

MarX Halvick said:


> Thank you for the confirmation.
> 
> It should look like this, not very original but close enough to the catalinbread so that I can recognize it quickly
> 
> View attachment 23279


Looks good! Hope you like it when it’s done.


----------

